# Orphaned litter



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

This litter had some hard knocks within a few days of their birth.
Their mama died and they were without care for at least 12hrs. 
They developed maggots in their umbilical cord areas, due to that lack of care.
2 siblings died - leaving these 4 survivors.
Luckily we were contacted early (by another rescue where they were surrendered finally) I noticed the maggot issue and rushed them to the vet as soon as we picked them up. 
They've been on antibiotics since Wednesday morning when I picked them up. 
Luckily, we had a nursing mama, she's a small breed, Chihuahua x Dachshund and is doing a marvelous job, after a rocky start, of taking care of them on her own.

The puppies are just about 9-10 days now and one's eyes are coming open!








She's one of the biggest though!




























Kisses is the mama dog, she's really a true hero. Without her I am positive we'd have lost at least the smallest girl - she was cold when we picked her up!

Adopt a Pet :: Kisses - Prosser, WA - Chihuahua Mix She is adorable


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sooo cute, their beginning disgusts me((( glad you got them when you did


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know - they are said to be purebred GSD, deliberately bred. And the idiots did nothing at all for mama, who laid their dying, then did die, and they left her there with them for 12hrs. 
Just sickening. I'm very glad I did not meet the dunces, I'd have had a real hard time being civil. The puppies were surrendered to another rescue and that rescue contacted us as it was thought at first they'd be bottle babies. 
However, with some encouragement (and LOTS of dog food) Kisses has taken over spectacularly!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Kisses...what a trooper!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know, bless her little heart. I broke up an egg today to mix in her cottage cheese and yogurt. I can't find the dog vitamins so I crushed a human one today. I'll get more at the store I think, when I get out and about today. 
That's on top of the BB grain free/extra protein stuff she's getting already (mixed with Kirkland puppy food). 
She didn't like the egg shell...


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Adorable! So glad they are doing better now and so sad for the 2 that died.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

How many puppies is Kisses nursing? Also, her page says she is spayed. Did they spay her while she's nursing?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

She is nursing the 4 GSDs. Her own puppies were weaned and are eating solid food now.
She's not spayed yet, but we use a Petfinder template that has "spayed or neutered" already marked, as she will be spayed when done nursing this litter, and prior to placement


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Man, what a story! Kisses needs to find the best home ever! 
Sheilah


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Those poor dears - so glad they found their way to Kisses, though! What a hero  Glad to hear a so-far happy ending. Hope to keep hearing great things from this group!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Bless you, your rescue AND Kisses!


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

wow, whata story! thank you for taking care of them. kiss that kisses on the forehead for all of us!!!

rest in peace mama-girl and the babies who did not make it. bless your hearts.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Kisses is being spoiled a lot right now between food and attention...she's such an awesome dog. She's been so tolerant of everything, and such a trooper with this litter!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Kisses is so cute. I hope she finds a wonderful home that will appreciate her.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I know...I keep thinking about that. 
Of course it's weeks and weeks away but we'll certainly choose an excellent one for her


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Please keep us posted. I love happy stories. For such a rough beginning, I'm expecting a great ending.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I sure will. 
I can't wait to see what the puppies look like. They certainly have the markings of a GSD! 
You'll probably get tired of pics LOL


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

What happened to the mother dog? Why did she die?
I don't know the story behind the pups...sorry.
Bless your surrogate....give lot's of kisses to Kisses!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't know, they came from another rescue after being surrendered there. We have experience bottle feedings so the other rescue called us...what I heard was the puppies were 3 days old (last week) and their mama died leaving them orphaned.
Two had already passed away. These were in awful condition and nearly dead themselves.
I think mama, from the story I was told, had a puppy stuck that died inside, and she went septic. I don't know. All I can say is I hope they (her owners) never have a dog again...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, that is such a neat story, I hope you can post an update and let us know about the people who adopt Kisses, she deserves the best home EVER!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Yes bless you for taking those babies in...and Ms Kisses...give her lots of extra ones! What a trooper. Those puppies are going to be bigger than her in about 2 weeks.

How are the puppies doing today?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I haven't been out yet (my daughter came down with the flu) but last night were fat and sassy as ever.
I'm getting ready to go out and fix her cottage cheese and yogurt in a bit for breakfast!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm so glad they found another chance at life. 

I'm curious, isn't it dangerous having large breed puppies nursing off such a small breed mother?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Our veterinarian didn't seem to think so.
I mean, if there were 8 of them, I'd have a concern. She had 5 of her own puppies which she successfully nursed and now the only difference is calories, so she's getting a ton of them


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

How are Kisses and puppies doing? I love stories with a good ending to them!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Bless you, the rescue and Kisses for all you've done for those puppies. Perhaps a letter or email to one of the talk shows is in order to promote Kisses, the remaining puppies and the Rescue group. 

I hope to heck that the owner of the momma dog is prosecuted and convicted of animal cruelty... That is just a horrific story. How anyone could be that unattentive is beyond me.


----------



## Lucky Paw (Sep 29, 2012)

****, sad story i cant imagine the attention required by those pups ... they look awesome by the way


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Poor babies! Thank goodness for you and Kisses!


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thank you for taking in those poor little pups. At least now they have a chance to grow and find loving homes once they are old enough! Bless you for saving them.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

bethany.cole2013 said:


> How are Kisses and puppies doing? I love stories with a good ending to them!


Kisses had a bit of aggression, which was resource guarding, in her new home so I worked with the owner and got that under control 

The puppies have been typical to "backyard breeder" puppies, and have had some fear issues in their new homes, but the owners are suited to deal with it, and have worked through those issues, thank God. 

It's proof positive how things can go wrong when people who have no business breeding their dogs do it anyway...and why we always recommend spay/neuter unless you're showing or working your dogs


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Lucky Paw said:


> ****, sad story i cant imagine the attention required by those pups ... they look awesome by the way


Their mother died. That's what happens when people breed their pets with little thought to how they'll handle a disaster, should one strike


----------

